# Turnkey Homestead - Missouri



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Mods, I'd appreciate if you would leave this on the main for a few days.

Due to medical necessity we find that we need to sell our 12 year labor of love homestead. This is 19+ acres, first tier on a Corps of Engineers lake of over 9,000. acres. For a more detailed description and virtual tour you can go to:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...estate/516228-turnkey-homestead-missouri.html


----------

